# Crappie Lessons



## castnet

I've watched one video after another and read about every article I could find on the above topic. I went out to Yellow River yesterday to try out some of my knowledge. I came home with two Crappie, one Stump Knocker and a Jack Fish my friend wanted to eat. I tried tubes, tubes with Power Bait, tubes/curly tails with and w/o a cork and Road Runners and still couldn't get a mess of fish. I was so disappointed. I'm to the point now to where I wan to do a Guided Trip just to teach me how/where/when to catch these things. I don't want to troll for them. I like the hunt on trying to locate them and I love catching/eating them, but I'm just not that knowledgeable on how to do the above. I'm open to all suggestions from any of you. Earlier this year, I caught 7 out of one hole with tubes until they tore up my tube. When I went to put another on, I realized I had left every one I owned in my garage on my work bench. I've yet to catch them like that again. I've had the fever every since, but just can't make it happen. Any help would be greatly appreciated at this point. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Salt4Lifer

I spent my first 40 years in the midwest freshwater fishing, particularly slaying crappie. I'm not sure if it translates to this area, but finding structure such as a downed tree or submerged timber is gold. In lakes, we fished at night for suspended schools under lantern lights, and always a slip bobber with light #6 aberdeen hook with a live minnow.


----------



## Try'n Hard

When I started crappie fishing - I did like you. Videos, articles, anything I could find. None of it was accurate for my area, if you don't know someone who regularly fishes your area, your gonna have to figure it out for yourself. This time of year I would forget the jigs and grab about 3 dozen minnows. Stay out of the current. Find the biggest fallen tree you can find. Use a cork between 3 & 6' deep and drop it in the middle of the treetop. Yes you are gonna get hung. Fish it for 10 minutes trying different depths and if you do not catch one - move. You can also do the same thing with your depth finder looking for underwater structure. Another good tip would be to take two poles and arm one with a jig and try it before you leave each spot. Color can be anything as long as it's chartreuse! Good luck Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard

Oh and I don't think a guide would be much better than a video unless you can find a guide for your exact body of water

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## panhandleslim

Live minnows. Slam dunk.


----------



## Mark Collins

To consistantly catch crappie, you have to know their habits, at any given time of year.
Most people do not know that crappie are a deep water fish, and stay 8 foot deep or more 90% of the year, but most people fish 6 foot or less all year, and most times they stay within 3-4 feet of the bottom. Most Crappie only go shallower than 8 feet once a year, during the spawn, maybe for a month and a half or 2 months at most.
Techniques that work on 1 lake or river will work on another, you just have to adapt to that body of water. The guys that fish the crappie tournament use the same techniques all over the country, you just have to adapt to the depth as the fish will be shallower or deeper, depending on water temp and clarity, stained water lakes and rivers the fish will be shallower than a clear water lake or river.
In a river with current the fish will almost always relate to cover and use it as a current break, they are lazy like us a will not fight the current, so they will get on the down current side so it blocks the current and they can shoot out and grab food as the current washes it by them.
Depending on water temp I would look for them at least 10 feet deep or more.
In a lake with very little or no flow, at some point in the winter, usually when water temps, hits the mid to low 50s the fish will move off the cover and suspend in open water, and once they suspend trolling is about the only way to catch them, a float and fly technique will work when they suspend but you will have to move with the schools of fish, as they do not just stay in 1 spot, but are roaming around following the bait, this is why the trolling works so well when they suspend, you are constantly moving covering water.
2 weeks ago I was catching crappie 14-16 feet deep, with the cold front dropping the water temps I hade to keep moving deeper and deeper to stay on the fish, I ended up catching crappie as deep as 30 feet.
Over the last few days the fish have moved off the cover here and suspended about 12-15 feet deep in 18-25 feet of water.
Depth depth depth is the key to catching fish, doesnt matter what bait you are using, if its not at the right depth they are not gonna hit it, and you always want to be slightly above crappie, as they will almost never go down to take a bait.
Always look for a pattern, keep playing with depth and baits until you catch a fish or 2 and then try repeating that in other spots.
Always let the fish tell you what they want, they will tell you this by how they bite and how they are hooked, if you are hooking them in the bottom or upper lips they are feeding and they like what you are using, if you are hooking them in the side of the mouth or outside the mouth they are not feeding and you are getting reaction bites, so never leave the house saying I am gonna catch fish on a certain bait, unless you are already on a pattern.
Every time you get a bite or catch a fish they are trying to tell you something, if you will ask yourself the right questions, IE what kinda cover or no cover, depth, and what kinda bait or color of the bait.
Hope this helps you out
Mark Collins
This was yesterdays catch trolling with jigs


----------



## Try'n Hard

Although I don't agree with everything Mark says above I would recommend you listen to his years of experience. Crappie are constantly changing and adapting to their environment. One thing I have learned that I am positive of is that experience is priceless! 
Just try the treetop in 5' of water before you go home

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Mark Collins

Try'n Hard said:


> Although I don't agree with everything Mark says above I would recommend you listen to his years of experience. Crappie are constantly changing and adapting to their environment. One thing I have learned that I am positive of is that experience is priceless!
> Just try the treetop in 5' of water before you go home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Depth is different on any given body of water, you might catch them 10 feet deep on 1 lake and guys on another lake on the same day are catching them 4 feet deep. Each body of water has its own personality !
That is what you have to figure out on your body of water, and all the fish will never be doing the same thing, there will always be some shallower than others and some deeper, I always try to find what depth is holding the bigger concentrations of fish, like right now, here on Weiss I can 20-30 keepers a day in 25-30 feet of water but the bigger schools of fish are suspended 10-15 feet deep in 18-25 feet, catching 50-60 keepers and some guys are catching some around the docks in 6-10 feet of water.
But you gotta start somewhere to figure all this out, and putting baits in the water, like you are doing and learning from more local guys that fish those waters, like Try'n Hard is the only way to do it !
Have Fun Fishing


----------



## Try'n Hard

I've noticed that the guys on those videos are always catching them. Maybe we should all get us a video camera!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## castnet

This all helps a lot. Thank you very much. Just a couple of other questions. When fishing in the deep water over 10 feet let's say, if you're using jigs, what side head do you use to get that deep? I was using a 1/32 and it took forever to go down. Do you use a heavier head, a slip shot or what or what do you do exactly? Also, if using minnows, the same question applies. Thanks again for all the info'. Mike


----------



## Try'n Hard

castnet said:


> This all helps a lot. Thank you very much. Just a couple of other questions. When fishing in the deep water over 10 feet let's say, if you're using jigs, what side head do you use to get that deep? I was using a 1/32 and it took forever to go down. Do you use a heavier head, a slip shot or what or what do you do exactly? Also, if using minnows, the same question applies. Thanks again for all the info'. Mike


Fishing 10' I generally use a slip cork and will need either a heavier jig or a split shot to get it to slip thru the cork. Same for a minnow. A small slow sinking jig is a good thing as it looks very natural coming down. This applies to no current. Yellow river is pretty swift in places so you may want to use a heavier jig, no cork and adjust your line so you know how deep you are. There are a lot if ways to do it. Look up "drop shot rig". That's what I'm gonna try next

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## castnet

Thank you very much. I needed the insight to help me through the next trip. Between you and Mr. Collins, I feel a little better about going again now. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## skiff89_jr

They've gave you some very good info.

-Jigs > Minnows
-Crappie feed up
-Relate to structure 90% of the time
-Can't go wrong with Chartreuse or Pink
-Presentation is key
-Lastly, they can be a very finicky fish no matter if you're Wally Marshall or not.


----------



## Buckyt

Mark is the best guide I know on Lake Weiss. I am impressed with what he knows, and how willing he is to share what he knows. If you really want to learn something about catching crappie you should book Mark for a trip.


----------



## Mark Collins

Try'n Hard said:


> Fishing 10' I generally use a slip cork and will need either a heavier jig or a split shot to get it to slip thru the cork. Same for a minnow. A small slow sinking jig is a good thing as it looks very natural coming down. This applies to no current. Yellow river is pretty swift in places so you may want to use a heavier jig, no cork and adjust your line so you know how deep you are. There are a lot if ways to do it. Look up "*drop shot rig*". That's what I'm gonna try next
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


The Drop Shot Rig is what I use in late spring after the spawn, summer and fall, it is deadly fished, hovering over deeper cover and creeping up the river channel ledges very slowly.
You can also vertical jig it over and around cover. You can also rig it with a minnow or a jig or both at the same time.
Good luck with it
It works !


----------



## Mark Collins

castnet said:


> This all helps a lot. Thank you very much. Just a couple of other questions. When fishing in the deep water over 10 feet let's say, if you're using jigs, what side head do you use to get that deep? I was using a 1/32 and it took forever to go down. Do you use a heavier head, a slip shot or what or what do you do exactly? Also, if using minnows, the same question applies. Thanks again for all the info'. Mike


Anything over 10 feet I use a 1/16 oz jig, you want to use as light as you can and still get to depth, less than 10 feet I use a 1/24 oz. It is very hard to cast a 1/32 any distance but I prefer them when shooting docks, but with any wind it will keep a big bow in your line and you lose feeling then, the slow fall is what they like.
If using minnows, the drop shot rig or a slip float with a #5 split shot
deeper water = bigger jig head or split shot


----------



## castnet

Thanks again to the both of you. I'll be at the store in the morning getting me some larger heads. I'm also going to take me some minnows the next time I go so if I start catching some with them, I'm going to switch to tubes and try and get better with those. Also Mr. Collins, I pulled you up on the web and looked at you operation up there. I'm going to talk to the wife and see if maybe we can all come up for a few days. I would like to book a trip with you for me and my 9 year old daughter. I've been looking at some lodging up there as well for the stay. That cabin that your site has on it looks pretty good and will be a very good selling factor to the wife. Hopefully you'll hear from us pretty soon. Thanks again to all of you for the advice. It's much appreciated. Mike


----------



## Try'n Hard

castnet said:


> Thanks again to the both of you. I'll be at the store in the morning getting me some larger heads. I'm also going to take me some minnows the next time I go so if I start catching some with them, I'm going to switch to tubes and try and get better with those. Also Mr. Collins, I pulled you up on the web and looked at you operation up there. I'm going to talk to the wife and see if maybe we can all come up for a few days. I would like to book a trip with you for me and my 9 year old daughter. I've been looking at some lodging up there as well for the stay. That cabin that your site has on it looks pretty good and will be a very good selling factor to the wife. Hopefully you'll hear from us pretty soon. Thanks again to all of you for the advice. It's much appreciated. Mike


Can I come?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## castnet

300.00 for an 8 hour trip and the kids goes free. Sure, it would only make it 150.00 for me. That's a deal.


----------



## Mark Collins

castnet said:


> Thanks again to the both of you. I'll be at the store in the morning getting me some larger heads. I'm also going to take me some minnows the next time I go so if I start catching some with them, I'm going to switch to tubes and try and get better with those. Also Mr. Collins, I pulled you up on the web and looked at you operation up there. I'm going to talk to the wife and see if maybe we can all come up for a few days. I would like to book a trip with you for me and my 9 year old daughter. I've been looking at some lodging up there as well for the stay. That cabin that your site has on it looks pretty good and will be a very good selling factor to the wife. Hopefully you'll hear from us pretty soon. Thanks again to all of you for the advice. It's much appreciated. Mike


I am happy to help a fellow fisherman out anytime
I would be glad to to carry you, your daughter and Try'N Hard fishing.
I am not really on here to drum up business, I am just like you Mike, I am trying to learn and perfect my saltwater fishing skills, and I have really learned a lot from the local experts on this forum in the past few years, so I am glad to help anyone on here.
I love to read this forum when the weather keeps me off the water.
If you are talking about the Swift house on my site, it is a awesome place and all I hear is great reviews about how clean it is, my clients from today, they are from Mobile stayed there and loved it. It is a little out of the way in the country on the north end of the lake. Attached is a pic from today we fished from 7am till 12, had 45 keepers.
If you are serious about coming and fishing with me, I will give you a PFF childrens discount since you are bringing your daughter 250.00 for the day, I really enjoy seeing the smiles on their faces, and I think your awesome for wanting to carry her.
I would also love to meet and talk to Try'n Hard, sounds like a guy I could learn something new from !
Very nice to meet you guys !
Mark


----------



## castnet

That's a good price, but you didn't have to reduce it. We've looked at the area up there and it's beautiful. We are looking at when we may be able to come. Will contact you from your website as soon as we get it figured out. Thanks for all the advice. Went today and bought the right size jigs and the stuff to do the slip corks. I rigged my poles up this afternoon and planning on going either Friday afternoon or Saturday. Will let you know if I have any luck. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Mark Collins

castnet said:


> That's a good price, but you didn't have to reduce it. We've looked at the area up there and it's beautiful. We are looking at when we may be able to come. Will contact you from your website as soon as we get it figured out. Thanks for all the advice. Went today and bought the right size jigs and the stuff to do the slip corks. I rigged my poles up this afternoon and planning on going either Friday afternoon or Saturday. Will let you know if I have any luck. Thanks again, Mike


Just let me know !
I will catch Crappie all winter, an extreme cold front will slow them down for a few days.
Check out the jigs I use, they are a rubber body jig molded on a jig head with a limp feather tail, they come in tri colors, head , body, tail diff colors or the same color if you want. The feather tail gives this jig much more action in colder water than a tube or curly tail grub, rubber gets stiff in cold water and has less action, the feather never does and looks very natural moving in the water ! Best Jig I have ever used and I can use one for days and catch 20-30 fish or more on 1 before I have to change it out, unlike a tube or curly tail that gets wallowed out and wont stay on the hook with out super glue, after a few fish, Check em out they work for me ! www.jiffyjigs.com go to the jigs page
Good Luck this weekend
Mark


----------



## 153 Large fish

The technique ive been using my whole life and it always works in every body of water is...I use a graphite flyrod with a light to medium spinning reel with mono or light braid with mono leader..I use (2 )1/32 oz jigs, one tied on the bottom one tied 2 feet up the line on a loop. The best color ive used is blue body/white tail tube jigs. For some reason this color out fishes everything else and on all species..ive caught crappie, blue gill, catfish, drum, carp, gar, grendles, Redfish, and white trout love them...2 ways to retrieve #1 cast and let sink 1 second for each foot of depth then hold rodtip right above your head not down and reel very slowly...#2 put slip cork above jigs, set to desired depth and cast out and slowly retrieve watching cork for any altered movement. 
Minnows on a slip cork is awesome too.
If you run out of bait, cut a narrow slice of meat off the top of the filet of a crappie already caught, cut it the size and shape of a minnow, leave scaled skin on (the skin holds the meat together and keeps it on the hook...the cut bait will last for several fish and has awesome action. ..use cut bait on a cork and give the cork a little pull about every 10-15 seconds or if its choppy, just let the waves do the work...there are times that this method outfishes everything else


----------



## 153 Large fish

One other key...crappie like slow moving baits....dont reel fast with jigs and dont jig them unless fishing vertical. ..if you do jig them make the emphasis on the drop, so dont jig short and fast...jig slow with long drops...crappie love slow falling bait


----------



## skiff89_jr

153 Large fish said:


> One other key...crappie like slow moving baits....dont reel fast with jigs and dont jig them unless fishing vertical. ..if you do jig them make the emphasis on the drop, so dont jig short and fast...jig slow with long drops...crappie love slow falling bait



I agree they like a slow falling bait, but crappie don't always like slow moving baits. 

The way I fish I try and get reaction bites. Which means if I go too slow they won't touch it. People fishing with minnows are getting them to bite when they're feeding or if the minnow just pesters the mess out of them that they bite it. 

Just depends on what kind of bite you're trying to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castnet

I ordered me some jiffy jigs that Mr. Collins recommended. They are only 6 bucks for a dozen I think I ordered about 5/6 different kinds that he said was all his go to ones. I'll let you all know how they work out, Thank all of you for your suggestion/advice. It hasn't fallen on deaf ears. I'll be trying your ideas this weekend. Thanks and have a great Bird Day, Mike


----------



## Try'n Hard

Mark was right about the schools moving around. Marked several schools in 12 - 15' of water this morning - dropped a marker buoy and backed off and fished with no bites. Went to retrieve marker buoy and fish were gone. Found them again about 30 Yds away and same thing happened. Talked to regular a little later and he told me I was wasting my time as the schools were mostly smaller fish and suggested I go out to the river and find them on deep structure in 20' + of water, bigger fish and less moving. May try that tomorrow if I get time and this wind dies down Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton

Try'n Hard said:


> Mark was right about the schools moving around. Marked several schools in 12 - 15' of water this morning - dropped a marker buoy and backed off and fished with no bites. Went to retrieve marker buoy and fish were gone. Found them again about 30 Yds away and same thing happened. Talked to regular a little later and he told me I was wasting my time as the schools were mostly smaller fish and suggested I go out to the river and find them on deep structure in 20' + of water, bigger fish and less moving. May try that tomorrow if I get time and this wind dies down Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Same thing apparently going on over here on the Choctaw (Dead River) the last couple of trips they moved somewhere else. We had to look in different places. Still haven't found good number of the big ones....plenty of small, but it will get better soon.

I'm over here in Tallahassee and headed to Talquin this morning to see what's going on there.d


----------



## castnet

jiffyjigs called me this morning. These people are neat. They have three different jigs that they use when fishing in Florida. Said they work really well. Needless to say, I ordered those three as well. If you run into a man sitting in a Camo Grizzly scratching his head with a bunch of different jigs in his hand trying to figure out which one to try, that would be me. One way or the other, I'm going to find out what they bite the most and most important, how to fish for them. Will give you an update of how they work when I get them. They said they ship today. Good luck to all of you and I really do appreciate the information. Mike


----------



## Try'n Hard

Well deep water in he river didn't work today. I just couldn't find any fish. Tried my treetops also with no luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## spinfactor

castnet said:


> jiffyjigs called me this morning. These people are neat. They have three different jigs that they use when fishing in Florida. Said they work really well. Needless to say, I ordered those three as well. If you run into a man sitting in a Camo Grizzly scratching his head with a bunch of different jigs in his hand trying to figure out which one to try, that would be me. One way or the other, I'm going to find out what they bite the most and most important, how to fish for them. Will give you an update of how they work when I get them. They said they ship today. Good luck to all of you and I really do appreciate the information. Mike


We'll be looking for that report. I'm interested in crappie fishing in our area and going to use Marks service soon as I find the time. Good luck to you


----------



## Mark Collins

Try'n Hard said:


> Mark was right about the schools moving around. Marked several schools in 12 - 15' of water this morning - dropped a marker buoy and backed off and fished with no bites. Went to retrieve marker buoy and fish were gone. Found them again about 30 Yds away and same thing happened. Talked to regular a little later and he told me I was wasting my time as the schools were mostly smaller fish and suggested I go out to the river and find them on deep structure in 20' + of water, bigger fish and less moving. May try that tomorrow if I get time and this wind dies down Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


If the small fish are there, the bigger fish are near, usually out a little deeper. The small fish like it for some reason ! This is where the trolling works awesome
Same as the situation I am fishing right now, the upper part of the creek is 10 feet or less, all small fish with very few keepers, 400 yards down the creek in 14 to 20 feet, all are larger fish with very few short ones
In my experience.
Its all a process of eliminating water, until you find the water they are in. If they are not out on the river, they are either in the creeks or sloughs and vice versa.
If they are not on cover, they are either suspended or sitting on the bottom, I call them Ostrich fish, when a storm front comes in or cold front, a lot of times they will go right to the bottom and stick their heads in the mud, I have caught them with mud on their bellies and bottom lip, they usually will look like little hay stacks on the bottom, on your fish finder, but some time you will just see UFOs on the bottom, kinda looks like structure but kinda not, thats why I call them UFOs. lol

This morning was very cold here 26 degrees, the first 3 1/2 hours we only caught 8 keepers, I watched the hay stacks on the bottom on my fish finder all morning and kept telling my guys when the sun starts warming the water they would rise and start feeding, sure enough about 10:30 am they moved up and it was on. quit at 2:00 pm with 60 keepers
Today's Picture


----------



## Try'n Hard

Yup. Saw them. Looked like footballs laying on the bottom right where my creek channel drops off into the river channel. They had the dam at millers ferry open all morning creating a lot if flow in the river. Hit a few eddy spots but saw no fish. I'll figure them out, got a big 8pt that I need to drop so that I can concentrate on what's important, plan on getting him outta the way in the morning

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## spinfactor

Mark Collins said:


> Just let me know !
> I will catch Crappie all winter, an extreme cold front will slow them down for a few days.
> Check out the jigs I use, they are a rubber body jig molded on a jig head with a limp feather tail, they come in tri colors, head , body, tail diff colors or the same color if you want. The feather tail gives this jig much more action in colder water than a tube or curly tail grub, rubber gets stiff in cold water and has less action, the feather never does and looks very natural moving in the water ! Best Jig I have ever used and I can use one for days and catch 20-30 fish or more on 1 before I have to change it out, unlike a tube or curly tail that gets wallowed out and wont stay on the hook with out super glue, after a few fish, Check em out they work for me ! www.jiffyjigs.com go to the jigs page
> Good Luck this weekend
> Mark


Which are your favorite color patterns up there this time of year?


----------



## okiman

*Mark Collins*

Dude, great post. I have caught plenty of crappies in the past. But after reading your post I think i mostly have been just lucky. Your post was great, can't wait to go out and try some of what you posted.

Thanks,


----------



## Mark Collins

spinfactor said:


> Which are your favorite color patterns up there this time of year?


My best winter colors are ,In order, best first, Black and chartreuse JJ13 I NEVER leave the dock without this color tied on, blue and chartreuse JJ17, red and chartreuse <my special color>, brown and chartreuse JJ24 and if the water is clear a solid blue jig < marks special blue> Kinda a ice blue


----------



## Mark Collins

Try'n Hard said:


> Yup. Saw them. Looked like footballs laying on the bottom right where my creek channel drops off into the river channel. They had the dam at millers ferry open all morning creating a lot if flow in the river. Hit a few eddy spots but saw no fish. I'll figure them out, got a big 8pt that I need to drop so that I can concentrate on what's important, plan on getting him outta the way in the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Good luck with the buck and fish !


----------



## Mark Collins

Try'n Hard said:


> Yup. Saw them. Looked like footballs laying on the bottom right where my creek channel drops off into the river channel. They had the dam at millers ferry open all morning creating a lot if flow in the river. Hit a few eddy spots but saw no fish. I'll figure them out, got a big 8pt that I need to drop so that I can concentrate on what's important, plan on getting him outta the way in the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


If you are seeing them on the bottom keep checking that area on and off during the day, most times they will rise and feed sometime during the day, you just have to be there when they do !


----------



## Getsome

My dad has been crappie fishing for years. We went on the north end of the Escambia last Saturday ahead of the rain, we launched at Sandy Landing. Caught 7 in 10 minutes using straight tail jigs in 12' of water. As someone posted earlier, look for still water in the river.


----------



## jcoss15

Nice, Did you catch the bream on jigs too?


----------



## Getsome

jcoss15 said:


> Nice, Did you catch the bream on jigs too?


lol, no we caught them on worms.


----------



## castnet

Well, I've got my Jiffyjigs in and tied on. I'm going in the morning to see if I can find a bite. Will let all of you know how it goes. I've had some great advice out of all of you on how to catch Crappie, so it will all be tried in the morning. Mark, thanks to you and all the others for all the advice and will let you know how it goes tomorrow. Mike


----------



## Mark Collins

castnet said:


> Well, I've got my Jiffyjigs in and tied on. I'm going in the morning to see if I can find a bite. Will let all of you know how it goes. I've had some great advice out of all of you on how to catch Crappie, so it will all be tried in the morning. Mark, thanks to you and all the others for all the advice and will let you know how it goes tomorrow. Mike


Anytime !
Good Luck


----------



## castnet

Went to Escambia this morning with the Father In Law. He didn't dress for the weather, so we weren't out very long. Put in at Sandy Landing because he lives up that way. We only fished the Lake there at the landing. I only caught one Crappie and a Goggle Eye. The Crappie was hooked in the top lip, but I couldn't get any others to bite. I fished the entire Lake both shallow/deep. With a slip cork and w/o. I caught the two w/o a cork. I marked fish, just couldn't get them to bite. Mark, I can't wait to come see you so you can show me what I'm doing wrong. Take care, Mike


----------



## Mark Collins

Just keep trying you will figure them out !


----------



## Try'n Hard

You were in a good spot. Used to be a treetop right at the mouth of mineral springs that always has fish - year round.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Getsome

It takes lots of practice to consistently catch them in the river. Lakes are easier in my opinion.


----------



## castnet

Try'n Hard, that is exactly where I caught the one I caught. I guess we all fish the same spots over time. I fished there because it looked fishy. The back of that Lake is deep. I was showing 20+ even with the water as low as it is. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Try'n Hard

castnet said:


> Try'n Hard, that is exactly where I caught the one I caught. I guess we all fish the same spots over time. I fished there because it looked fishy. The back of that Lake is deep. I was showing 20+ even with the water as low as it is. Thanks, Mike


Mineral springs is a mysterious and magical area. Lots of cool history there. Lake is fed by springs mainly from an area north of the lake called "blue holes". I've heard they are as much as 100' deep. There is a commercial spring located close to the old landing ramp - it looks like a small block house and is all boarded up. They used to bottle the spring water and sell it for its medicinal qualities.
There is also an old wagon full of ghosts that goes up and down the road from the ramp about 2 miles to the old **** hill cemetery. There is a especially scary lady driving that wagon. I do not go anywhere near that place after dark

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Getsome

Try'n Hard said:


> Mineral springs is a mysterious and magical area. Lots of cool history there. Lake is fed by springs mainly from an area north of the lake called "blue holes". I've heard they are as much as 100' deep. There is a commercial spring located close to the old landing ramp - it looks like a small block house and is all boarded up. They used to bottle the spring water and sell it for its medicinal qualities.
> There is also an old wagon full of ghosts that goes up and down the road from the ramp about 2 miles to the old **** hill cemetery. There is a especially scary lady driving that wagon. I do not go anywhere near that place after dark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I'm glad my wife don't read the PFF. If she read this, she would never go fishing with me here again!!


----------



## cape 24

All right guys ,iv'e been wanting to try spider rig fishing for some time now so recently i made my own homemade spider rig. I bought the all thread rod and predrilled square tubing from lowes for around $20.00. Bought the rod holders from academy for around $2.00. added a 4' 1" aluminum tubing to my trolling motor for $5.00, bought 6 pinnacle 12' rods with 6 optimax reels from grizzly jig.com for $132.00. Bait bucket with aerator,hooks, swivels and 2 trays of mark collins special jigs from jiffy jigs, I have around $200.00 in the total set up ( about the same as a tank of gas in my cape horn for 1 offshore trip)As you can see I used the seat hole for the rod holder , I put a washer and nut on the bottom and top and can adjust the height as need be.I use a cooler for a seat.
this a simple set up and lots of fun...EXCEPT WHEN THE WIND BLOWS AND ALL 6 RODS GET HUNG UP AT THE SAME TIME. The crappie was caught in lay lake in central al. ( Haven't tried it yet but i will be using this same set up on specks in fish river)


----------



## Mark Collins

cape 24 said:


> View attachment 416449
> 
> 
> View attachment 416457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right guys ,iv'e been wanting to try spider rig fishing for some time now so recently i made my own homemade spider rig. I bought the all thread rod and predrilled square tubing from lowes for around $20.00. Bought the rod holders from academy for around $2.00. added a 4' 1" aluminum tubing to my trolling motor for $5.00, bought 6 pinnacle 12' rods with 6 optimax reels from grizzly jig.com for $132.00. Bait bucket with aerator,hooks, swivels and 2 trays of mark collins special jigs from jiffy jigs, I have around $200.00 in the total set up ( about the same as a tank of gas in my cape horn for 1 offshore trip)As you can see I used the seat hole for the rod holder , I put a washer and nut on the bottom and top and can adjust the height as need be.I use a cooler for a seat.
> this a simple set up and lots of fun...EXCEPT WHEN THE WIND BLOWS AND ALL 6 RODS GET HUNG UP AT THE SAME TIME. The crappie was caught in lay lake in central al. ( Haven't tried it yet but i will be using this same set up on specks in fish river)


Good job on the spider rig, That will be a fish catching machine. I bet it will be deadly on the specks also, great idea, I think you might have hit on something good, I bet the specks would also bite long line trolling with the right baits ! what kind of baits are you going to use spider rigging for the specks ?
Boat control is the most important thing spider rigging, to keep from staying hung up.


----------



## cape 24

Mark Collins said:


> Good job on the spider rig, That will be a fish catching machine. I bet it will be deadly on the specks also, great idea, I think you might have hit on something good, I bet the specks would also bite long line trolling with the right baits ! what kind of baits are you going to use spider rigging for the specks ?
> Boat control is the most important thing spider rigging, to keep from staying hung up.


Thanks for the compliment Mark, For the specks I'll be trying rattle traps, grubs DOA shrimp and the old fashioned speck rigs on the spider rig. yes long line SLOW SLOW SLOW trolling a grub or rattle trap is the most productive way of catching specks in fish river.thanks again and i'll let you know how it works out.


----------

